# ما معنى ( الإدانة ) ؟



## براق (8 يونيو 2011)

مصطلح آخر من مصطلحاتكم لا أعرف له معنى
و لكنكم تتداولونه بطلاقة

فأشركونى معكم فى فهم معنى تلك الكلمة( الإدانة )


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يونيو 2011)

*أمر الرب قائلاً: " لاتدينوا لكي لا تدانوا" (مت 1:7) بمعنى أن لا ننقد الآخرين ونصدر عليهم أحكاما مرتجلة، مغتصبين لذلك مكان الله " الديان العادل" (2تى 8:4).*


----------



## براق (8 يونيو 2011)

لا زلت لا أفهم
أرجوكم لا أريد نصوصا
أريد فهما مبسطا
هل تعبر للإدانه علاقة بالخطيئة الأصلية ؟
أم أنها شيء آخر ؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يونيو 2011)

*ليس لها علاقة بالخطية الأصليه
ولكنها تتضمن اصدار حكما على الآخرين بسبب خطاياهم والنظر إليهم نظرة الدونية والمعروف ان الذى له الحق وحده فى إدانة الناس هو الله لأننا جميعا بشر خطاؤون .
*


----------



## براق (8 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على الإفادة
لك منى أجمل تحية


----------



## esambraveheart (8 يونيو 2011)

براق قال:


> مصطلح آخر من مصطلحاتكم لا أعرف له معنى
> و لكنكم تتداولونه بطلاقة
> 
> فأشركونى معكم فى فهم معنى تلك الكلمة( الإدانة )


 
*الادانة هي محاكمة الاخرين و الحكم عليهم ..من الفعل " دَ يَ نَ " و هي علي وزن " الاِفعَلَه و الافاله " مثل كلمات الاحاطة و الاشاده و الاقامه و الاجازه و الاقالة و الاناره ..و منها اِشتُقَ المصطلح " يوم الدَيْنونه "..علي وزن " الفعلولة " مثل الكلمات القيلوله و الحيلوله و الديمومه و الصيروره و الكينونه .. و تعني يوم الحساب بعد قيامة الاموات...و من نفس الكلمة اشتقاق المصطلح " يوم الدِين " ..علي وزن " الفِعْلْ " مثل الكلمات القِسط و الرِفق و الصيت و الحين و العيد*​


----------

